# Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?​*
*Vooorsichtige Hechte jenseits des Meters, immer misstrauischer werdend. Jeden Kunstköder schon beim Namen kennend,  jede Deadbaitmontage schon mal gesehen. Ein tolles Video zum Thema, eine wirkliche "Youtube"-Perle haben wir zu dem Thema gefunden. Tolle Erklärungen eines Praktikers mit richtig tollen Unterwasseraufnahmen. *

"In Wurfweite" ist ein lohnender Youtube-Kanal abseits schnell geschnittenen und mit seltsamer Musik garnierter Angelhipster-Videos. Ein Angler aus der Praxis, der sich Gedanken macht, diese umsetzt und mit Fisch belohnt wird.

Dazu viele Videosequenzen und Fotos, die man so sonst selten zu sehen bekommt (Hecht beobachtet Karpfen im Drill etc.).

Gerne mache ich dafür sowohl Werbung, wie ich das lobe.

Absolut sehenswertes Video!

[youtube1]T5QtSUqWr_Q[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5QtSUqWr_Q

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Das Video ist wirklich toll. Hab ich mir neulich auch schon angesehen.
Kann ihm bei fast allem zustimmen und das Ganze trifft auch auf mein Gewässer zu.

Fürs Protokoll: Es hat weniger mit der eigentlichen Größe der Fische als mit Klarheit und Befischungsdruck des Gewässers zu tun.

Bei uns reagieren selbst kleinere Hechte so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Und kein "Krawall-Video" - richtig angenehm rüber gebracht.

Gefällt mir persönlich vom Stil her so gut wie inhaltlich..


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Dazu noch eine Ergänzung.
In der Tierwelt ist es, wie jeder weiss Gesetz das sich der Stärkere und Aggressivere durchsetzt.

In der Welt des Angelns sind genau das die Tiere, welche auch zuerst gefangen werden.

Jetzt kommt der AHA-Effekt:

Nehmen wir nun ein Gewässer wo ganz gerne mal ein Fisch entnommen wird, dann pflanzen sich (anders als im Naturgesetzt vorgegeben) eben nicht mehr die starken und durchsetzungsfähigen Tiere fort sondern die schwachen, scheuen und misstrauischen.

So wird über viele Jahre Bestand von Fischen mit genau solch einem Charakter aufgebaut. Die letzten 5 Jahre konnte ich an meinem Gewässer genau das beobachten, der Hechtbestand an sich ist nämlich sehr gut.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ein Super Video. Richtig richtig gut gemacht. Hat mir gefallen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Das Video gefällt mir auch. Schöne und qualitative Aufnahmen. Da steckt auch richtig viel Arbeit drin und ist nicht nur einfach hingesch***


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

ist das nicht Hartmuth Geck?


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

@exil-dithschi
Ja, ich denke schon. 
Habe vieles von ihm im Blinker gelesen. 

Er hat auch schon ein Buch geschrieben, das auch hier im Board sehr gelobt wurde:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187243


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Das Video habe ich bereits vor einigen Tagen gesehen.
Ein richtig tolles und informatives Video, vor allem aber auch tolle Aufnahmen.

Die Aussage dahinter ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nur für bestimmte Gewässer relevant. Die dortigen Aufnahmen stammen von einem sehr klaren Gewässer. Bei stark trüben Gewässern hat der Hecht kaum die Chance, Dinge derart gut zu beobachten und fällt deshalb - so meine Vermutung - auch häufiger auf Kunstköder oder gestellte Fallen rein.

Bestes Beispiel sind da vor allem die Niederlande, wo man an gewissen Spots immer und immer wieder richtig große Exemplare an Band bekommt. Ganz gleich welches Dekor oder die Köfis präsentiert sind. Natürlich macht auch hier das Detail vieles aus. Aber selbst grob gefischt, fängt man dort immer wieder Kapitale. Und die Tatsache das dort immer wieder "erneute Fänge" statt finden, könnte diese These unterstützen.

Bestes Beispiel war ein Hecht an einem gut beangelten Hafen.
Ein Kollege hat den 1,09m langen Hecht gefangen. Aus seinem Maul ragten 4 Stipper Posen, ein Big-Bait Köder inkl. Drillinge hing an seiner Flanke und auch so konnte man sehen, dass der Hecht einiges mitgemacht hat. Und er hat dennoch auf den Gummifisch gebissen. Ich glaube in einem glasklaren See wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ja, das ist er, der Geck.

Ein Ausnahme-Autor, der ausgelatschte Pfade verlässt; meiner Meinung nach seit einigen Jahren & auch aktuell der beste Schreiber in D.

Da er eben nicht zur Schicki-Micki-Szene-Skandal-Buddy-Sonstwas-Truppe gehört, wird er in der Profi-Fraktion leicht übersehen. Schadet der Qualität seiner Arbeit so gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ich kannte ihn bisher zugegeben nur von den Videos, werde da aber mal auch Lesestoff holen.

Ich würde nicht alles so 1 zu 1 für meine Gewässer sehen, aber er ist augenscheinlich ein Praktiker mit unheimlich viel interessanten Details und Gedanken, allemal wert, sich damit zu beschäftigen.

Da ich nun weiss, wers ist:
Hartmuth Geck, Du machst das klasse!

Chapeau!!


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kannte ihn bisher zugegeben nur von den Videos, werde da aber mal auch Lesestoff holen.


Hol dir das Buch, das ist seeehr empfehlenswert.
Eben weil es einen Schritt weiter geht, als all der Einheitsbrei,
und all den Einheitsbrei auch nicht noch mal vorkaut.


Franz_16 schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187243


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

schon mal notiert...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Kenne so einen Hecht übrigens auch, wie Dutzende andere Angler ihn auch kennen, er - 1m+ - lebt in einem Altarm des DEK, zieht da seelenruhig im glasklaren Wasser durch die Krautbänke und geht an überhaupt keinen Köder.
Der wäre nur mit einem Lebend-Köfi zu kriegen.

Und das mit den"unfangbaren" Fischen wurde vor gar nicht langer Zeit sogar nachgewiesen, nämlich bei Karpfen.
Arlinghaus hatte da irgendwas veröffentlicht zu einem Karpfenbestand, von dem xx% noch nie gefangen wurden, während der Rest den Carphantas gut bekannt war. Niemand ahnte, dass es in dem Gewässer Karpfen gab, die noch nie an den Haken gegangen sind.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der wäre nur mit einem Lebend-Köfi zu kriegen


...oder eben von einem absoluten greenhorn, der alles "falsch" macht...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ich muss da immer wieder auch an ein eigenes Erlebnis denken. 

Mir ist ja mal ein Hecht auf einen kleinen Zander den ich gerade gedrillt habe eingestiegen. 

[youtube1]yz6vBxx_b2k[/youtube1]

http://youtu.be/yz6vBxx_b2k

Ich hatte die Stelle bereits jahrelang befischt und dort schon tausende Würfe mit Kunstködern gemacht.
Die Stelle wird zudem auch vom Boot aus oft angefischt, es werden dort Köfis abgelegt usw. 

Der Hecht war völlig unbekannt und meine Kumpels waren allesamt genauso erstaunt wie ich, dass wir jahrelang an dem Hecht vorbeigeangelt haben. 

Vielleicht war es einfach nur Zufall, vielleicht stützt das aber auch die Thesen bzgl. "unfangbarer Hechte". Keine Ahnung.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Kannte das Video zwar auch schon, aber toll was man hier noch für Zusatzinformationen bekommt!

Ich kann die anderen Videos auf dem Kanal auch sehr empfehlen und werde mir wohl das Buch besorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

AB - mit Zusatznutzen - gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## WK1956 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist er, der Geck.
> 
> Ein Ausnahme-Autor, der ausgelatschte Pfade verlässt; meiner Meinung nach seit einigen Jahren & auch aktuell der beste Schreiber in D.
> 
> Da er eben nicht zur Schicki-Micki-Szene-Skandal-Buddy-Sonstwas-Truppe gehört, wird er in der Profi-Fraktion leicht übersehen. Schadet der Qualität seiner Arbeit so gar nicht.


Er ist nicht nur ein hervorragender Angler, sondern auch noch ein wirklich super netter Kerl!


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Wenn du ihn persönlich kennst, bestell ihm einen lieben Gruß & lad ihn ins Anglerboard ein 


Zum "Lernen" bei Fischen hab ich ja auch schon mal was geschrieben:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mit-hirn-ueber-intelligenz-bei-fischen.html
Nicht meine Erkenntnisse, sondern Zusammenfassung vieler Stunden Recherche in Bibliotheken.
_(Leider ist der damals genutzte Bilder-Hoster platt und deswegen keine Fotos mehr drin, wie auch in manchen anderen älteren Artikeln; muss das doch noch mal neu auflegen)_


----------



## bootszander (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Hier sehen wir einen richtigen angler der sich gedanken macht.

Was ich in dem film sehen konnte ist das die hechte nicht hungrig waren, nur neugierig? Denn nahrung (fische) waren genügend vorhanden. Und in einem see wo sein futter nicht wegschwimmt er ihn aber riechen und schmecken kann mit seinen riechgruben, hat er auch alle zeit sich diesen an zu sehen.

Bei den kunstködern sieht es da schon anders aus. Hier schätze ich mal das er sehr misstrauisch geworden ist wenn ein einzelner fisch kommt. Er ist es gewohnt das er sich einen fisch aus einer schulung heraus holen kann.

Auch hechte sind nicht nur fressmaschienen wie es den wallern nachgesagt wird. Aber neugierig allemal.

Ich kann nur sagen hut ab und weiter so.


----------



## Gast (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ich glaube das Großbarsche noch viel, viel vorsichtiger sind.
Bei mir kann ich den Winter über auch viele Großbarsche auf Sicht fangen.
Man mag nicht glauben wie viele Barsche sich den Köder nur anschauen und gelangweilt wieder abdrehen.
Bei Hechten habe ich oft den Eindruck das sie trotz aller Vorsicht oder Angst dann aus Reflex trotzdem zupacken.
Einem Köderfisch am DS System widersteht ein Großbarsch allerdings sehr selten, selbst wenn man mit Stahl fischt.
Da ist die Gier oder der Hunger dann doch größer als die Angst.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn persönlich kennst, bestell ihm einen lieben Gruß & lad ihn ins Anglerboard ein



einen Gruß bestell ich gerne.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Moin, 

die Aufnahmen an sich gefallen mir auch, allerdings finde ich einige Interpretationen des "Autors" sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Z.B. sehen die Hechte die da an den Köfis schnuppern für mich eher nicht sehr hungrig, sondern durchweg gut genährt aus. Auch die Stelle mit dem Stahlvorfach finde ich zweifelhaft; Das Vorfach selber ist noch vollkommen intakt.

Grundsätzlich halte ich alle Fische für fangbar nur die Zeitfenster in denen sie schwach werden sind von Fisch zu Fisch unterschiedlich und teils sehr kurz.
Tempo ist z.B. ein Faktor womit man solche Fische zum Teil knacken kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



> Tempo ist z.B. ein Faktor womit man solche Fische zum Teil knacken kann.



Hallo jkc,
mit Tempo meinst du eine flotte Köderführung, damit der Fisch nur eine "Allles oder Nichts" Entscheidung treffen kann?


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Ja, wobei flott mitunter untertrieben ist. Machmal ist es "kurbel so schnell Du kannst!"

Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine Ergänzung.
> In der Tierwelt ist es, wie jeder weiss Gesetz das sich der Stärkere und Aggressivere durchsetzt.
> 
> In der Welt des Angelns sind genau das die Tiere, welche auch zuerst gefangen werden.
> ...



Hört sich zumindest logisch an, wenngleich es das auch nicht gerade einfacher macht, für uns Angler


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2018)

*Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - keine Chance für den Angler!?*

Ich war grade am Stöbern auf YouTube und hab dabei dieses tolle Video gefunden:

Der unfangbare Hecht


Inhaltlich geht es darum, warum manche großen Hechte offenbar unfangbar für Angler werden (sicherlich auch eine Diskussion wert), viel interessanter sind aber die beeindruckenden Unterwasseraufnahmen, und die gibt es nicht zu knapp!

Anschauen, lohnt sich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Da wirs schon haben, hier rein geschoben.


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wirs schon haben, hier rein geschoben.



Hallo Thomas, das hatte ich nicht gesehen, hier im Raubfischbereich lese ich derzeit kaum. Danke fürs verschieben! #6


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Tolle Unterwasseraufnahmen mit Interpretationen, die ich nur zum Teil nachvollziehen kann, Interpretationen eben!
Besonderer Blödsinn wenn er die Tauglichkeit von Stahlvorfächern anzweifelt, bei Min.21.40, obwohl deutlich sichtbar sogar noch der Wirbel erkennbar ist, dass Vorfach also nicht gerissen ist, sondern die Hauptschnur!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

:q
genau mein Gedanke Jürgen.#6
Stahlvorfach schützt natürlich nicht vor schlechten Knoten oder Hauptschnüren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

oder schlampigen Anglern, die ihre Gerätschaften nicht inspizieren und pflegen und vor allem zu faul zum Knoten immer wieder neu binden sind. :g


----------



## Deep Down (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Seine beiden Bücher sind die (!) Werke zum taktischen Hechtangeln! 
Der Zander läuft in den Büchern nur irgendwie mit! Der ist aber eh nur Pikefood!

Ich mag den Geck einfach, weil er das Angeln in den Vordergrund stellt und nicht seine Person! 

Das (!) ist ein Angler von dem man, im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Selbstdarstellern, lernt! Das ich das mal über einen Lehrer sage, wer hätte das gedacht! 
Und, er muss mit dem Angeln eben nicht sein Geld verdienen!

Wichtig ist, dass man seine Ansätze versucht, auf die eigenen Gewässer zu übertragen, abzuwandeln und vor allem auch weiterzuentwickeln. 

Das bringt einen dann am heimischen Gewässer wirklich so richtig weiter! 

Und nun zum Video! 
Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg liegt hier am Kugelblei und "Zwickblei"! 
Wie man erkennt, wedeln die Hechte die Köderfische in fast allen Fällen leicht an. Die Köfis bleiben aber irgendwie unnatürlich komisch an der Stelle hängen, oder?
Das reicht den Hechten in stark beangelten Gewässern zum Testen und um anschliessend lieber Kostverächter zu bleiben.
Die einzige Möglichkeit hierauf adäquat zu reagieren, ist die freie Leine! Selbst ein Lochblei als Umlenkpunkt ist oft schon fatal! Zumal diese auch oft in den Boden einsinken und dann der Lauf der Schnur noch zusätzlich beeinträchtigt wird.

Und wenn der Köfi denn unbedingt schweben soll,  dann wirklich nur ein winzig kleines Klemmbleichen! Der Köderfisch kann nach dem Auswerfen ruhig gaaaanz langsam zu Boden schweben!

Das ist im strömenden Wasser natürlich kaum möglich, aber im Stillwasser bei solchen Hechten treffsicher!

Das klappt zu dem auch wunderbar auf Aal und Zander! Die lassen nämlich beim Abziehen aufgrund des Widerstandes (Umlenkpunkt) oft wieder los!

Hier ist auch der Vergleich zum Karpfenangeln zu ziehen! 
Wer mal gesehen hat, wie die anwedeln und allein dadurch testen, sieht sofort die Parallele!
Cross-over-Denken schadet daher nie!
Die Biester haben eben nicht nur ihr Maul zum Testen!

Allerdings gebe ich zum Maultester auch noch eine Beobachtung zum Besten! Beim Jerken kam mir mal ein Hecht bis zur Rutenspitze hinter her! Ja, ääh und nun?
Ich habe den Jerk dann mit einem letzten Tick quer zu seiner Stoßrichtung gedreht! Also die offene Flanke präsentiert! Da kommt der auf den im Wasser schwebenden Jerk langsam zu geschwommen, meine Aufregung steigt und der Hecht tickt den mit dem Maul an der Flanke nur ganz leicht an. Danach dreht er sogleich gemächlich ab und verschwand. Der kam auch auf keinen Nachwurf nochmals hinterher. Ein unglaubliches Erlebnis, aus dem man seine Schlüsse ziehen muss!


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Der unfangbare Hecht - Keine Chance für Angler?*

Geck ist gut!
 Solche Videos erst mal ohne Ton anschauen, erst mal versuchen zu erfassen was da und warum passiert
 Oder seit wann steht ein Köfi tot senkrecht im Stillwasser?, so in der Art ran zu gehen
 Und dann erst den Kommentar anhören
 Freie Leine ist ein guter Ansatz, übrigens auch im Fluss.
 Da stand ein Meter vom Ufer ein Bäumchen auf ner Insel von ca 1m², dazwischen zum Ufer jagte regelmäßig ein Hecht.
 Der ging auf null Kukö, Pose treiben nado.
 Also probiert, wo ich am Ufer den Köfi wie werfen muss, damit der genau zwischen Baum und Ufer trieb und wie lang die Schnur dafür sein mußte, um den dort zu halten.
 es brachte den Hecht und später noch ne Bafo von 50 cm.


----------

